
Cordova Universal Links Plugin - nikdem
https://github.com/nordnet/cordova-universal-links-plugin
======
nikdem
Just released native plugin for cordova/ionic based applications to support
Universal Links on iOS 9 and Deep Links on Android.

This technology allows you to have a single link that will either open your
app or your website, if the app isn't installed.

Project is Open Sourced under MIT license, so fill free to use it. Any
feedback is welcomed.

